# إعراب اسم الأب إذا جاء بعد اسم الابن مباشرة



## Mejeed

سلام عليكم ..
ما إعراب اسم الأب بعد حذف كلمة (بن ) كما هو شائع اليوم؟
مثال :
جاء عمار ياسر  .


----------



## Matat

لعل هذا الموقع يفيدك.


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا


----------

